# Boarding Barns in Cincinnati, OH?



## tamara (May 4, 2009)

Hi Clementine:

I am on my third barn in Cincinnati, OH and still unhappy. If you find anything within your price range, could you let me know? My zip is 45242 and I would love to be less than 30 minutes away as well. An indoor riding arena is a must!

Thanks
Tamara


----------



## tamara (May 4, 2009)

*Hi Clementine*

I am on my third barn in Cincinnati and still unhappy. If you find anything within your price range, please let me know. An inside riding arena is a must! i WOULD love to be 30 minutes or less from the barn as well.

THANKS!

tamara


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Tamara - What are the places you have been to so far?


----------



## evergreenfarm (Jan 8, 2010)

Evergreen Farm - Cincinnati

Indoor Riding Arena with heated viewing room. Outdoor Riding Arena. Both are lighted. Close proximity to trails. Hot water in barn. Rider's lounge with restroom (and hot chocolate in the winter!). Located minutes from downtown - Mt. Airy Forest area.


----------

